# Friendly bet?



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Think you guys can beat Mavericks? 

Willing to stake an avatar/signature on it? If Mavericks beat Houston then whoever signs up in this thread has to change their avatar to a Mavericks one till the beginning of the finals

Also, I will be creating this thread in Mavericks forum!

Mavs>Houston


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Oooh! I'll do it. It sounds like fun. Count me in. 

Rockets in 7. :nah:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Having lost on a similar bet already, I will stay out of it this time...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, if you sign up here you can choose an avatar for some Mavericks fan (who signed up in the thread on our forum)

However, if/when you lose you will be wearing an avatar hand picked by us!! :devil:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm all in! Rockets in 6.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nipple Cripple!!



Yes thats right, we got the Bradlinator aka the Yao Stopper


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Rockets in 6!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

count me in

Rockets in 6 or 7


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Count me in as long as Dirk is part of the avatar...what is the downside of that? :rbanana: 

Rockets in 7.


----------



## Boshevik (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm in, Rockets in 5. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

BUMP

C'mon, I was sure there was more Houston fans than this.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i would deffinitly be in but im doing the same thing with spurs vs nuggz


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm in. Houston in 7.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

texan said:


> I'm in. Houston in 7.


texan u should of done the spurs one lol


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Im in...Dallas in 5


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

(Do this post in Dallas forum @ Tristan)


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

*the wager*

who all signed up ?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

For you Non-SM's, please choose a Dallas avatar

For you SM's, I've got something coming


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

lol


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Done!
and Darn!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nothing comes up for your avatar


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Nothing comes up for your avatar


i chose Jason Terry but dunno why it just doesn't come up


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

You need to choose the Dallas avatar


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: the wager*

check the thread mavmania, all the people who said they signed up.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=160189


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: the wager*

Nice avatar kisstherim 

Now, all you others


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Theo! said:


> You need to choose the Dallas avatar


done! :biggrin: good luck with ur team

it looks really weird kisstherim with a Dallas Avatar,don't u think so,theo?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Done. :biggrin:



Let's go Phoenix!! :wink:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: the wager*



Theo! said:


> Nice avatar kisstherim
> 
> Now, all you others



what you got for us?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*For all you SM's....use this pic...*


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

*IM ONLY DOING THIS FOR A WEEK!!!!!*


----------

